# ارجووووووووووكم ساعدووووووني



## amany hassan (7 أكتوبر 2008)

انا اماني اولي هندسه معماريه ومطلوب مني بحث مش عارفه اوصل لاي معلومات علي النت
البحث عباره عن

تطور عناصر العماره في العصور المختلفه 
العناصر هي الحوائط والاسقف والمساقط الافقيه
والفتحات
ومطلوب صور للكلام ده
فارجوكو حد يساعدني 
لاني مش عارفه اعمل اي حاجه
وشكرا مقدما


----------



## حسن مشهور (7 أكتوبر 2008)

الأخت/ المهندسة أماني المحترمة
أنت في حاجة لقراءة بعض كتب ومراجع عن تاريخ العمـارة .
أرفق لك بعض المواقع ذات الفائدة ، والباقي عليك أنت .
الأول
الثاني
الثالث
الرابع
الخامس
السادس
السابع
الثامن
التاسع
وبالتوفيق


----------



## وائل ايراجون (7 أكتوبر 2008)

سبقتنى لفعل الاخير يا حسن

واحب اضيف اليكــــى بعض 


مقدمة عن نظريات العمارة

_تعريف العمارة :
_* هي الفن العلمي لإقامة المباني ، تفي باحتياجات الإنسان المادية و النفسية و الروحية ، تتوافر فيها شروط الانتفاع والمتانة و الجمال و الاقتصاد باستخدام افضل و سائل العصر و تعتمد علي منطق سليم و علم صحيح و فن رفيع 

* اللعب الرائع بالكتل تحت اشعة الشمس

تعريف نظريات العمارة :

هي مناقشات علمية و نظرية و فلسفية لكل المسائل التي تمس العمارة و لها صلة بها أو تأثير عليها نظريات العمارة ليست شرحا لتفاصيل المبني أو المقاسات و الارقام الازمة للتصميم فهذا جزء من عملية التصميم و ليست تاريخ عمارة فليس الغرض من دراستها جمع اسماء و تواريخ او سرد وقائع و احداث أو نقل اشكال و طراز المباني و تقليدها و انما تدريب و تمرين ذهني كما انها ثقافة عامة 

العمارة عبر العصور :

1. عمارة قبل التاريخ
2. العمارة المصرية القديمة 
3. العمارة البابلية والآشورية
4. العمارة الإغريقية 
5. العمارة الرومانية 
6. العمارة البيزنطية
7. العمارة الرومانيسكية
8. العمارة القوطية
9. عمارة عصر النهضة


العمارة الإغريقية :

من حوالي 1000 ق.م. إلى 100 ق.م. في اليونان حاليا
الظروف الجغرافية و المناخية :
1. شبه جزيرة اليونان في وسط البحر الأبيض مليئة بالخلجان تعتمد علي البحر في الصيد و التجارة .
2. امتدت جغرافيا إلى المناطق المجاورة في إيطاليا و صقلية و آسيا.
3. أراضي جبلية وعرة بها أشجار متينة و أجود أنواع الرخام ولا يوجد بها غابات .
4. جو معتدل برودة و دفء ، جو صحو و شمس يساعد علي النشاط . 
5. أمطار غزيرة مفاجئة لذا الأسقف و الأعمدة مغطاة .

الاعتقادات الدينية :
عبادة الظواهر الطبيعية ممثلة في ألهه كثيرة تمجيد للأسلاف القدماء و الأبطال.

الظروف الاجتماعية : 
وعورة الأراضي أدت إلى انقسامهم إلى جماعات والتنافس فيما بينهم - ثقافة ومدينة عظيمة - ديمقراطية مع وجود طبقة العبيد - الاهتمام بالعلم والفلسفة والهندسة – تذوق للفن والجمال والأدب المسرحي – الانتقال والتجول لقهر البلاد وخبرتهم في الملاحة للاتصال بالجزر المجاورة – الأعياد الوطنية وإقامة الحفلات - بناء المسارح والمدرجات – حروب مع المدنيات المجاورة 

مميزات العمارة الإغريقية :
1. تأثرت بعمارة الشرق لكم التطور الإغريقي مساهمة مستقلة قائمة بنفسها
2. الأعمال القديمة ثقيلة بأحجار كبيرة وكوابيل وأعتاب حجرية وبعض العقود وفى أرقى عصورها كانت الأعمال فائقة الدقة والعناية بالنسب وعظمة في التفاصيل وكانت أدق عمارة عرفها العالم وألهمت عصور كثيرة تالية
3. تصحيح خداع البصر – مسا قط أفقية بسيطة – إنشاء متين من حوائط سميكة بدون مونه 
4. احتفظت المعابد بشكل متطور في البناء بالخشب كما كانت صغيرة لا تزيد عن غرفة أو بضع غرف وكانت زينتها من الخارج 
5. أسقف مائلة بكمرات خشبية مغطاة ببلاطات رخام – ندرة استعمال الشبابيك 
6. استعمال صفوف أعمدة باستمرار بالطرز الثلاثية المميزة ( الدوريك – ألأيونى – الكورنيثى ) – كثرة استعمال الحليات القالبية – تماثيل وحفر وزخارف دقيقة فيها تذوق وتهذيب – تلوين المباني بالبياض والدهان - البيوت الخاصة من دور واحد غرفها تحيط بفناء

العمارة الرومانية:
من 750 ق. م إلى 400 ق.م في إيطاليا . تأسست روما 753 ق.م 

الطبيعة الجغرافية :
• أرض مستوية سواحل سهلة في الوسط والجنوب وجبال في الشمال 
• مركز هام في وسط البحر يساعد على الاتصال بالبلاد المجاورة وعلي الغزو.
• مواد متوفرة رخام حجر أحجار بركانية وطوب وقرميد .
• ظهور الخرسانة أدت إلى ابتكار إنشاءات عظيمة الأهمية .
• يختلف جوها من برودة و ثلوج في الشمال إلى جو معتدل و أمطار في الجنوب عن بقية أنحائها.

الاعتقادات الدينية:
لم يكن الدين نفس القوة كما كان عند الإغريق ولا كان نفس النفوذ و لا كان الدين يربط المناطق
والأقاليم كلها معا.

الظروف الاجتماعية :
1. كان يقطن إيطاليا شعوب من أجناس متعددة أهمهم الاتروسكيين 
2. كان للإغريق مستعمرات في الجنوب .
3. نظام الحكم قديما بشبة الإغريق ثم تحولت إلى جمهورية حوالي 500 ق.م. و تعاقبت عليها القراصنة.
4. اهتمام بجمع الناس و المطالب الدنيوية من مسارح و حمامات و ساحات و البازيليكات .
5. مد الطرقات و إقامة البوابات و أقواس النصر
6. كثرة تعاقب القياصرة أدى إلى الفوضى و الانتشار .
7. توسعت الإمبراطورية حتى شملت اغلب الديانة المعروفة.
8. قيام المسيحية و الصراع مع الرومانيين .
9. نقل الإمبراطور قسطنطين إلى بيزنطة 324 م.و انقسام الإمبراطورية 365 م.
10. هجوم التتار من آسيا و اكتيا لشرق أوربا نشر الذعر و الفوضى و تفككت أوروبا ثم العصور المظلمة.

مميزات العمارة الرومانية :
• تأثرت بالعمارة الإغريقية و بعمارة الموطن الاتروسكية و كان مزيجا من أعمدة إغريقية و عقود اتروسكية .
• استخدام الخرسانة أدى إلى تطور هائل في العمارة :
*مباني ضخمة لم تكن ممكنة من قبل .
*أعداد كبيرة من المعابد المباني العامة .
*أساليب جديدة في البناء بالحوائط بالصب علي كسوة من الطوب
• .عمارتهم تمتاز بالقوة و الصلابة و الضخمة و العظمة و تعكس ما كانت عليه الإمبراطورية في معبدها
• استخدام الأعمدة و التفاصيل الكلاسيكية للكسوة و الشكل دون الحاجة إليها في الإنشاء 
• وضع الطرز المعمارية الخمسة.

العمارة البيزنطية :
من 230م. الي حوالي العصر الحاضر تقريبا تاسست في بيزنطة (القسطنطية) اسطنبل حاليا 

الطبيعة الجغرافية و المناخية :
1. مركز هام متوسط بالنسبة للتوسع شقاو حصين علي الخليج عند مدخل البحر المتوسط
2. المواد المتوافرة الطين لكمل الطوب و كسر الحجر للخرسانة ولا يوجد احجار جيدة للبناء.
3. المواد الاخري كالرخام كانت مستوردة .
4. المناخ غير متطرف مع مطر غزير.

الاعتقادات الدينية :
1. اصبحت بيزنطة مركز للكينيسة الشرقية و مركزا منافسا لروما فكان ذلك حافز علي توطيد المذهب الجديد
2. بعد نقل قسطنطين العاصمة 324 م. دب الخلاف العقائدي بين رجال الكينيسة لا ان انفصلت عن الامبراطورية الرومانية في القرن السادس و صارت مركز منافسا لروما الي ان ادي الفساد الداخلي الي تخريبها .
3. بعد ان حدث ذلك انتهت الامبراطورية البيزنطية بقيام الامبراطورية العثمانية 1453 م.

الظروف الاجتماعية :
1. نظم جوستنيان القانون الروماني .
2. وجود بيزنطة في الشرق ادخل نظم و عادات شرقية .
3. انتعشت بيزنطة و اثمرت الي ان اهلكها حب الشرق و البذخ .
4. بدات في اول الامر مركز جديد للامبراطورية الرومانية .

مميزات العمارة البيزنطية :
1. كانت اهم المباني كنائس المذهب الجديد .
2. نشا طراز تبعا لظروف الحياة في الشرق (استعمال القباب الكثيرة و استخدام انصاف القباب ).
3. كان البناء بالطوب و احيانا بالخرسانة بطريقة الرومان .
4. القباب و العقود كانت تبني احيانا بدون ركائزو تغطية المدادات الخشبية بالواح الرصاص .
5. الاعمدة من الرخام الملون و من قطعة و احدةو مصلوقة بحلقات من البرونز و ابتكر وايتجان و طرز غير الرومان.
6. الشبابيك صغيرة و العقود باشكال مختلفة و مكانها باعلي الحائط او تحت القبة مباشرة .
7. تميزت المساقط الافقية بمساحات كبيرة مغطاه بقبة رئيسية ضخمة و علي جوانبها مساحات مستطيلة مغطاة بنصاف قباب ثم مساحات مربعة صغيرة مغطاة بقباب صغيرة و تشمل المساقط علي افنية مكشوفة محاطة بممرات معقودة مغطاة .
8. برعوا في الزخرفة و الرسم و التصوير باستعمال الموزيك الملونة و المذهب و قطع الزجاج و الرخام الملون 
9. قل استعمال الحليات القالبية حتي لا تعترض الزخارف و كان الدواخل رائعة برافة شديدة الثاثير.
10. انتشرت الزخرفة بالموزيك علي الحوائط و الاسقف الداخلية و الارضيات.


...............
وهذا هو طلبك


العمارة الرومانسكية :
:20:
من حوالي 550 م. الي 1150 م. 

الطبيعة الجغرافية و المناخية :
قامت الإمبراطورية الرومانسك علي انقاد الإمبراطورية الرومانية لذا كان لها نفس الطبيعة
الجغرافية والمناخية.

الاعتقادات الدينية :
• كانت المسيحية هي ديانة الاعتقاد في عصر الرومانسك 
• ظهرت بعض الخرافات في ذلك العصر 
• كانت للكنيسة نفوذ كبير كما كان لرجال الدين أهمية كبيرة وسلطة واسعة.

الظروف الاجتماعية :
1. لم تستقر الاحوال الاجتماعية بسبب الحروب الدائمة فنشات بلدان جديدة.
2. تاثرت بالشرق من مدينات العرب و من البيزنطين و بانتهاء الامبراطورية الرومانية دخلت اوروبا عصر الظلمة .
3. نهضت اوروبا قليلا عندما اصبح شرتارلمان ملكا ووضع اوروباتحت سيطرته الا ان الامور عادت لماضيها المظلم بموته .
4. الاعتقاد في انتهاء العالة سنة 1000 م .
5. الحماس الديني ادي الي الحروب الصليبية .

مميزات العمارة الرومانسكية :
1. كل الاعمال ذلت للعقود المستديرة و الاعمال الاولي قليلة و بسيطة لكون اعمال الرومان قائمة و مستعملة .
2. البناء علي الاساسات الرومانية و باجزاء و بقايا المباني الرومانية و بهذا لكانت الرومانسك .
3. استخدمت مبدا جديد في الانشاء مبدا الاتزان لا الثقل .
4. بدا تصميم الافبية باضلع و حشوات و الافبية المتقاطعة الرباعية و السداسية .
5. تشكيل الطراز نتيجة لاسلوب البناء احجار صغيرة منحوتة و طبقات سميكة ملونة 
6. المصنعية اقل جودة ثم تحنست مع الوقت و الحوائط تقوي بدعائم خارجية و عقود حائطية .
7. صفوف العقود الصغيرة عنصر مميز شاع استعماله و استعمال الدعامة الطائرة.
8. اعمدة جديدة اضخم و اقصر بعضها علي شكل اكتاف تحمل العقود المباشرة .
9. التماثيل منحوتة في الحوائط نفسها حول العقودو دخلت الرمزية في الزخارف .
10. الزينات مقتبسة م صور الحيوان و النبات و مركزه حول الابواب و الشبابيك .
​
 
.....

العمارة القوطية :
من 1150م إلى 1500في غرب أوروبا كلها أقاليمها الجغرافيا (إيطاليا –فرنسا-إنجلترا-ألمانيا)

الطبيعة الجغرافية و المناخية :
1. تنوع كبير في مواد البناء من أحجار و أخشاب كانت أحيانا تنقل بحرا .
2. تنوع كبير في حالات الجو و تأثيره علي طابع العمارة .
الاعتقادات الدينية :
1. عني الكنيسة و قوتها و ازدياد سلطة الباباوات .
2. التحمس الديني حفز علي البناء .
3. صارت الكاتدرائيات مركز ثقافية و تعليمية و احتلت مكانا أساسيا في الحياة .

الظروف الاجتماعية :
1. النظام الإقطاعي المستمر و الولايات المستقلة تتنافس وتتحارب .
2. الحروب الصليبية أوجدت نشاط ووحدة هدف ثم انقساما بسبب الخلافات الدينية .
3. أحداث تاريخية هامة و تقلبات عظيمة الأثر .
4. انتهاء الخوف من نهاية العالم سنة 1000 م .
5. انقسام كبير في الكنيسة في القرن 11 .
6. الوباء أو الموت الأسود في القرن ال14 .
7. اكتشاف أمريكا في القرن ال15 .
8. انقسام جديد في الكنيسة في القرن ال16 .
9. تأثير العرب و الإسلام علي جنوب أوروبا وخاصة أسبانيا لمدة 8 قرون .

مميزات العمارة القوطية :
1. البناء بالعقود المدببة لتغطية المساحات الاسطوانية .
2. مبدأ الاتزان في الإنشاء .
3. بناء الأقبية بأضلع وحشوات و ما يحتاجه من دعامات طائرة .
4. بناء الكاتدرائية يستغرق عشرات بل مئات السنين و يتعاقب عليها الأجيال .
5. ازدادت الجرأة في الإنشاء (توسيع البحور – زيادة الارتفاع – تخفيف الإنشاء- تشغيل الجحر إلى أقصي قدراته ) .
6. الأعمدة ذات تيجان تلتقي الأضلع الإنشائية .
7. النحت و التماثيل حول الفتحات و الزخارف بدأت قليلة و بسيطة ثم وصلت لدرجة كبيرة من التعقيد حتى أصبحت كالنسيج .
8. الشباك المستدير فوق المدخل و الفتحات نصف دائرية ثم مدببة و الزجاج الملون المعشوق بالرصاص استخدم بكثرة .
9. الحوائط بالحجر المنحوت.

عمارة عصر النهضة :
من حوالي 1400 م إلى 1800م و بدأت من فلورنا بإيطاليا ثم انتشرت إلى جميع أنحاء العالم .

الطبيعة الجغرافية و المناخية :
1. الموقع الجغرافي لإيطاليا جعلها مركزا هاما في أوروبا و منها قامت النهضة .
2. عمارة عصر النهضة لم تتأثر كثيرا بالعوامل الجغرافية ولا بطبيعة الأرض و مواد البناء ولا المناخ .

الاعتقادات الدينية :
1. آتى عصر النهضة بفكر و إحساس جديدين وبدأ العالم بمعناه الحديث أشاع روحا من حرية الفكر وانتشرت المعرفة والثقافة.
2. لم تعد السلطة مطلقة للكنيسة و رجالها بل كانت للأغنياء ورجال العلم و رجال الدين والمعارضين أيضا. 

الظروف الاجتماعية :
1. قيام المدن التجارية مثل البندقية و فلورسنا و هجرة العلماء الاغرقين هربا من العثمانين من القسطنطينية و نشات طبقة جديدة في المجتمع من اسر غنية صار لهم النفوذ و السلطة .
2. بدأت مذهب البروتستانت حركة الإصلاح و الحركة المضادة لها .
3. الاضطهاد الديني و الحروب الداخلية .
4. اختراعات هامة غيرت مجري التاريخ : 
*البارود غير أساليب الحروب و لم تعد للفروسية قيمة و لا لاسوار المدن و حصونها .
*البوصلة آدت إلى رحلات كبري و اكتشافات جغرافيا كثيرة و إقامة المواني و المستعمرات .
*الطباعة نشرت العلم و المعرفة و شجعت علي القراءة و البحث و التفكير .
5. أصبحت أسبانيا اقوي دول أوروبا و أغناها بعد نهب ذهب مدينات أمريكا القديمة .
6. اسراف لويس بغير حساب ادي الي الثورة الفرنسية ثم الي الحكم و قيام نابليون .

مميزات عمارة عصر النهضة :
1. العلم و الثقافة و الفن كانوا اسباب النهضة و بالنسبة للعمارة كانوا انكسة حيث احيوا طرز قديمة .
2. قام بالعمارة فنانون لم يكونوا معماريين و لا انسائيين و لذلك بنوا باساليب غير سليمة خاصة القباب .
3. اهتموا بالمظهر و النسب والطرز وخلطوا الطرز الكلاسكية بالقوطية و الاسلامية .
4. يكثر المساقط المتعددة ولو علي حساب الوظيفة و البناء بطرز كلاسيكية لكن بأساليب قو طية
5. الحوائط بالطوب أو الحجر المنحوت و العقود نصف دائرية و الفتحات قليلة و صغيرة خاصة في الأدوار السفلية و القباب أصبحت عنصر ذا أهمية كبيرة .
6. الاعمدة بالطرز الكلاسكية الخمسة او طراز واحد ضخم و التلوين علي البياض.
7. الزخارف دقيقة بعد استخدام المصيص .
8. الرغبة في التخلص من قيود الكلاسكية ادت الي عمارة الباروك .

وجـــارى البحث عن معلومات اخرى 
مع الصور
:56:​


----------



## وائل ايراجون (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*كل ما يخص عمارة ما قبل التاريخ*

اولا : دى معلومات على الموسوعه الحره ويكبيديا
اضغطى هنــــــــا فهناك العديد من المعلومات

واليكى معلومات اخرى عن عمارة ما قبل التاريخ

[SIZE=+1]العمارة قبل التاريخ [/SIZE]
...........
العمارة قبل التاريخ لقد تأكد وجود الانسان الأول منذ ثلاثة ملايين سنة في جنوب شرقي افريقيا وتمت اكتشافات كثيرة أثبتت وجوده في أنحاء أخرى من العالم في عهود لاحقة ، ولقد أطلق على العهود السحيقة بالقدم اسم عهود العصر الحجري ، حيث كان الانسان يقيم في المغاور أو يبني البيوت الخشبية البحيرية ، أو يقيم الكتل الحجرية الضخمة ليجعل من الكتلة الواحدة جداراً أو سقفاً . ولم يكن بناء المأوى عبقرية فذه، فالسكن الآمن تدفع نحوه غريزة ثابتة تشمل الحيوانات ،صور واضحة لمسكن يحقق وظيفته على أكمل شكل . إن أقدم بيت مبني بالطين المجفف والخشب ومغطى بالأغصان والفروع كان قد اكتشف في المريبط (سورية) إذ يعود إلى عشرة آلاف عام . وفيه نرى الانسان في العصر الحجري الوسيط والجديد يقيم الجدران الطينية المدعمة والمشذبة بالألوان بأشكال هندسية . وتستمر العمارة الطينية حتى بداية التاريخ من الألف الرابع قبل الميلاد ، ولكن أمراً خارقاً قد اكتشف في وادي النطوف –(فلسطين)هو إقامة منشآت حجرية مشبة في الألف السابع قبل الميلاد .ثم تظهر العمارة الحجرية بصورة واسعة في مصر القديمة بدءاً من أهرام سقارة والعمود ما قبل الدوري المضلع في الألف الثالث . وتستمر العمارة المصرية مبنية بالحجر المنحوت ، كما تستمر عمارة راقية في بلاد الرافدين وسورية مبنية بالطين المجفف والآجر، إلى جانب منشآت حجرية حيثما وجدت المقالع الحجرية . ولم تعد العمارة لكي تحقق فقط سكناً فردياً ، بل أصبحت العمارة الجماعية التي تضم رمز الآلهة والمتعبدين ، أو التي تضم الملك والحاشية ، هي من أبرز ما يهم المعمار لكي يؤكد خلالها مجد السلطة أو جلال الآلهة ، وتنوعت أشكال المنشآت ، وأصبحنا نرى الأهرامات والزيقورات والبوابات والصروح والمسلات والمصاطب والأعمدة المتنوعة التيجان . وهكذا ازدهرت العمارة ووصلت حدود الإعجاز في إنشائها وفي زخرفتها ، بل كثيراً ما نسبت إلى جن سليمان أو إلى الشيطان . العمارة في العصر الحجري الحديث كانت الأبنية الأولى التي أنشئت في العصر الحجري الحديث (النيوليتيك) عبارة عن مجمعات من الأكواخ أو قرى صغيرة يوجد فيها على الأخص أدوات من الصوان بأشكال بدائية سميت قواطع ، ثم بعض الأواني من الفخار المزين والتي تختلف تماماً عن تلك التي تنسب إلى نهاية العصر الحجري القديم (الباليوليتيك) وبعد زمن طويل وقبل أربعة آلاف أو ثلاثة آلاف سنة من مولد المسيح ، كانت على شواطئ بحيرات سويسرا وفي فرنسا بيوت مبنية على أوتاد مغروسة في الماء سميت مراكز مائية وكانت تستعمل أماكن للإقامة والعمل . إن مدنية فترة المراكز هذه ، واضحة جيداً ، إذ أن الأشياء والأدوات المختلفة بقيت محفوظة هناك فؤوس حجرية مشذبة وأسلحة وأدوات مختلفة ، إن هذا العصر ، عصر الحجر المشذب الذي أنشئت فيه المراكز المائية أو البحرية ولكنها كانت عمارة غير جديرة تماماً بأن تكون فناً ، ذلك لأن التزين الذي فيها كان نادراً ولأن العناصر البنائية التي تدخل فيها لم تكن سوى الصلابة المركزية . العمارة قبل عهد الأسرات في مصر قبل ظهور الأسرة الأولى التي أسسها "مينا" في ((منف)) أي سقارة .كان الفن قد وصل أيضاً إلى مستوى رفيع لم يصل إليه بعد أي فن في العالم حتى ذلك التاريخ . وقد تقوم الآثار التي عثر عليها في منطقة ((نقادة)) وغيرها ،دليلاً على تقدم الحضارة المصرية في ذلك العصر . فالأواني المرمرية واللوحات العاجية التي سجلت مستوى الحياة الاجتماعية في ذلك العصر على سبيل المثال "حجر بالرمو" الذي سجل طقوس إحياء حفلات الجلوس الملكي . إن أهم مميزات فن العمارة في مصر قبل عهد الأسرات : 1- إن الطرز التي كانت سائدة ، اعتمدت في تنوعها على مصادر الطبيعة فبعضها يشابه سعف النخيل وجذوعه والبعض مأخوذ عن حزم البوص وأعواد البردي وزهور البشنين . 2- أول من استعمل الحجر المشذب المنحوت في البناء في "أهرام سقارة" ولكن مادة العمارة التي كانت شائعة قبل ذلك هي الطين .ولقد تبين أن القدماء كانوا يصنعون قوالب من الطين في مقاييس ثابتة 28×14×11سم وعندما تجف القوالب تصبح صلدة خاصة عندما كانت تشوى على نار عالية . ولقد كان الهدف من صلابة المواد ، تأبيد العمل الفني وتخليده تبعاً لعقيدة الخلود التي كانت سائدة 3- لقد قامت العمارة القديمة على أسس هندسية دقيقة ، تناولت نسب الفتحات إلى فراغات الجدران ونسب أطوالها إلى عرضها ، ولقد ساعد على ذلك انتظام أبعاد قوالب الطين . الخصائص العامة للعمارة المصرية : نستطيع أن نحدد خصائص فن العمارة المصري بكلمة واحدة فنقول بأنه استجاب بشكل خاص إلى فكرة الصلابة المستواحة من الطبيعة التي جعلت كل شئ قاسياً في مصر ، ولأن الانسان المصري كان يؤمن بالبعث والتأييد فقد كان يبنى القبور الضخمة كالأهرامات ، تستمر فلا تتأثر مع مرور القرون ، ويبنى المعابد ذات الأعمدة الهائلة العديدة أو ذات الجدران المائلة كأنها جبال راسخة . خصائص العمارة الرافدية يمتاز فن العمارة في منطقة الرافدين وعلى امتداد تاريخ الحضارة الرافدية بالخصائص التالية التي حددتها طبيعة المناخ والأرض . تجتاح بلاد النهرين من عام لآخر سيول جارفة نتيجة ذوبان الثلوج في جبال أرمينيا ، فتسبب هذه السيول والفيضانات الخسائر البالغة والفواجع ، مما دفع المعماريين والمهندسين إلى جعل منشآتهم ، بل ومدنهم ، على ربوات اصطناعية لتحميها من الفيضانات . كما أدى ذلك إلى مهارة في إقامة السدود والجسور وتصريف المياه . إن ندرة الجبال الصخرية في العراق وخاصة في الوسط والجنوب ،دفع المعمار الرافدي إلى استعمال الطمي المحروق أو المجفف بالشمس . أما في الشمال فلقد توفر الحجر المرمري الكلسى، فكان ذلك سبباً لإقامة المداميك السفلية من الحجر المنقوش . إن ندوة الغابات أيضاً جعلت العمارة الرافدية تستغنى عن السقوف الخشبية ومساند النوافذ والأبواب الخشبية وإقامة العقود والقباب من الآجر ، وكان الرافديون هم أول من ابتكر هذه الأنواع من السقوف والعقود وعنهم أخذ البيزنطيون ثم الغرب بأجمعه ، وما زالت القباب من خصائص فن العمارة العربي الاسلامي . بلغ التنظيم الهندسي شأواً عالياً في جميع مظاهر العمارة الرافدية فالمدينة كانت منظمة وفق أصول تشابه الأصول الحديثة ،فثمة شوارع متصالبة بصورة منتظمة تتخللها الأزقة ، عدا شارع رئيسي ضخم ينتهي بالمعبد ، وقد يصل عرض الشارع إلى 12 متراً . وتحت الشوارع حفرت أقنية المجاري . ومن أشهر المدن التي توضحت معالم التنظيم الهندسي فيها مدينة بابل ،أشور ، وخورسباد . مواد العمارة الرافدية استعمل في العمارة الرافدية الحجر والطين المشوي ،وفضل الطين المشوي والخشب دائماً لوفرته وندرة الحجر وسهولة تكييفه وتشكيله ، وبهذا سهلت عمارة القباب والعقود .ولقد اضر المعمار لكي يضمن صلابة البناء الطيني أن يلجأ إلى زيادة سماكة الجدران التي وصلت إلى عشرة أمتار ، وأحياناً وصلت إلى 25متراً في القلاع ، وإلى خلط الملاط بالجبس وتغطية البناء بالأجر أو الحجر أو البلاط الخرفي . ثم إلى زيادة الدعائم العريضة والبارزة عن الجدار . كذلك كانت توضع داخل الجدران عيدان وكتل خشبية . أما السقف فكانت تتم عن طريق بناء القباب ، بنفس الطريقة التي تبنى اليوم بيوت الفلاحين في أقضية حماه وحلب . وهناك طريقة القباب نصف الدائرية .وبعض السقوف تتم بواسطة الخشب عند وجوده ويغطى الخشب بالصلصال بسماكة تصل إلى متر . وكثيراً ما كان يضاعف السقف حتى يتخلله الهواء ويجفف من شدة الحرارة . العمارة القديمة إن أقدم ما اكتشف من عمارة في سورية هو المساكن الطينية التي انشئت في الألف التاسع قبل الميلاد في منطقة المريبط والشيخ حسن على الفرات ، وهي أول المساكن المبنية في العالم ، ولقد أنشئت على شكل غرف دائرية أو مربعة ليست على مستوى واحد ، جدرانها من الطين المدعم بالخشب وهي مزينة من الداخل . إن المساكن الفردية الحالية في شمالي سورية وهي قباب طينية هي ذاتها المساكن التي كانت قد أنشئت في بداية التاريخ . وجميع هذه المباني تعود إلى الألف الثالث ق.م ، وهي الفترة التي ظهرت فيها مدن عامرة ذات أبنية طينية شامخة في موقع ماري حيث تم العثور على قصور عمورية ومعابد تشهد على تقدم العمارة التقليدية . العمارة في كريت مما لا شك فيه أن استعمال المعدني في أوربا جاء عن الشرق الأدنى عن ، والرافدين وسورية وقبرص، وذلك عن طريق الاتصال التجاري القوي الذي تم بينها وبين جزيرة كريت وغيرها . ولقد تبين بنتيجة الاكتشافات التي قام بها العالم الألماني شليمان Schlimann في مدنية طروداة . اكتشفت في جزيرة كريت آثار هامة وخاصة في مدينة كنوسوس Cnossosالعاصمة . ومنها قصر الملك مينوس ويقوم طراز العمارة فيه على عدم التنظيم سواء في وضع الغرف والدهاليز أو في مستويات الأرض . وهو ذو طابق واحد في قسم منه وذو طابقين في قسم آخر . وتقوم السقوف على أعمدة ملونة رفيعة من الأسفل وغليظة من الأعلى ذات تاج يشبه الوسادة في الطراز الدوري . والبناء حجري مغطى بملاط ملون ومزين بصور جدارية ملونة موضعها أسماك أو حيوانات أسطورية زخرفية أو مشاهد سباق الثيران وصور نسائية أطلق على بعضها اسم(الباريسية) . ولقد عثر أيضاً على تماثيل صغيرة من المعدن تمثل المتعبدين أو الآلهة أو الرياضيين ، كما عثر على عقد يمثل نملة مصنوعة من المعدن . كذلك عثر على جرار من الخزف مزخرفة وملونة وعلى وجوه بدائية وهندسية الصنع من الحجر والرخام . خصائص العمارة الإغريقية تمتاز العمارة الإغريقية أنها حجرية أو رخامية مما جعلها محافظة على بقائها حتى اليوم . على أن هناك عمارة خاصة من الآجر زالت واندثرت . تقوم العمارة الإغريقية على النظام الهندسي الدقيق في حساب الأبعاد والنسب . إن مبدأ الحامل والمحمول هو السائد في العمارة الإغريقية . وإن الجدران شديدة القوة وتقوم على أحجار ضخمة تربطها فيما بينها مماسك حديدية دون الحاجة إلى الملاط . وتمتاز المعابد بالفخامة ، فالمحمول مجموعة من النقوش البارزة والنافرة والحامل مجموعة من الأعمدة الضخمة . وتعبر العمارة عن الظروف السياسية الراهنة وذلك بنوع الطراز والمواضيع المعالجة في التزين . وهي عمارة ذات خصائص متميزة وإن كانت قد استمدت بعض أصول مصرية قديمة وأصول فارسية وإيجية . لقد حاول الإغريق تصحيح الخطأ البصري في العمارة ، ففي البارثينون نلاحظ ما يلي : أ‌- إن العمود أكثر انتفاخاً في الثلث الأسفل لكي لا يبدو رفيعاً بفعل تحويرات المنظور . ب‌- إن العمودين الجانبيين أكثر غلظاً ،وذلك لأن وراءهما ضوء والضوء يأكل من أطراف الأجسام المعاكسة له ، فيبدو العمود أقل ثخناً من باقي الأعمدة مما يدفع المعمار إلى تصحيح هذا التحوير أيضاً . ج- إن جميع الخطوط الأفقية مقوسة إلى أعلى ،وذلك لكي يزيد من رسوخ وقوة ارتكاز البناء بصرياً . د- إن المربعات (المتوبات) ليست مربعة تماماً ، بل أن الضلع الأعلى أكبر من الأسفل وبذلك تبدو المربعات أكثر وضوحاً ، كما ترى من الأسفل مربعة دون أن تتعدل بفعل المنظور . خصائص العمارة الرومانية تمتاز العمارة الرومانية بالأمور التالية : استمد الرومان أصول تنظيم المدن من أسلافهم الايتروسك، كما استمدوا منهم بعض أساليب العمارة ، غير أن الطابع الاغريقي هو الذي استقر في عمارة الرومان . وانتقلت العقود والقناطر من الفن الرافدي إلى الفن الروماني عن طريق الايتروسك ، وقد استعاض الرومان عن السقوف الخشبية في الفن الاغريقي بالعقود والقبوات الحجرية ، كما استعملوا الأقواس للنوافذ والأبواب واستعملوا القباب . أقيمت العمارة الرومانية بالحجر المنحوت بدقة ، ولم يستعمل الملاط في بداية الأمر لتثبيت الأحجار ببعضها ، بل استعملت الفواصل المعدنية ، وإلى جانب العمارة الحجرية استعمل الغضار المحروق . لقد استعمل الرومان نفس الطرز الاغريقية . الطراز الدوري والأيوني والكورنثي بصورة وافرة ، إلا أنهم أدخلوا عليها بعض التعديل وكثيراً ما أدخلت الطرز الثلاثة في بناء واحد وعندها فإن الطراز الدوري يكون موضوع الطابق الأول والايوني في الطابق الثاني والكورنثي في الطابق الثالث ، كما في بناء الكولوسيوم وفي مسرح مارسليوس في روما . ولم تكن الأعمدة دائماً مستنداً فعلياً للمحمول ، بل كانت شكلية ، وإنما هي الأكتاف التي تستند عليها كتلة المحمول والعقود . على أن الطراز الروماني أكثر امتشاقاً من أي طراز إغريقي ؛ فالجهة أقل انفراجاً فهي واحد إلى 5,2 بينما هي في جبهة الطراز الكورنثي واحد إلى أربعة . تكسى الجدران الداخلية بقطع هندسية من الرخام الملون ، تنسق بزخرفات منتظمة كما هو مألوف في بلادنا مما يدعى (المشقف). ويقوم المنزل الروماني على نفس الأسس الرافدية القديمة ؛ وهي أن الغرف تنفتح بنوافذها وأبوابها على الفناء الداخلي ؛ وأنه لا وجود للنوافذ الخارجية . الطرز المعمارية الرومانية ظلت روما تشيد معابدها من الخشب وفق الطراز التوسكاني حتى نهاية القرن الثالث ق.م ، ولكن منذ عهد أسرة أغسطس أصبح البناء الحجري أساساً للعمارة الرومانية التي ازدادت بإزدياد عظمة روما وسلطانها . ففي عهد قسطنطين أصبحت روما مدينة عامرة تحوي عشر حمامات ، وثمان وعشرين مكتبة وثلاثية قوساً ، واثنين وعشرين نصباً يمثل الأباطرة فوق جيادهم ، وثمانين تمثالاً مذهباً وثلاثة آلاف وسبعمائة وخمسة وثمانين تمثالاً برونزياً ، عدا التماثيل المرمرية التي لا يجدها حصر ولقد استعمل الرومان الطرز الإغريقية الثلاثة مع بعض التعديل : فالطراز الدوري الرومانيي ، يقوم على أعمدة دورية معدلة وفق ما يلي ، حسب الترتيب من الأسفل إلى الأعلى : 1- إضافة قاعدة للعمود وكان دائماً بدون قاعدة . 2- البدن وأصبح بدون أقنية في بعض الأحيان . 3- طوق Astragal وهو حلية مكونة من انتفاخ يعلو شبكة . 4- عنق Gorgerin مزين بأربعة وردات موضوعة على مسافات متساوية . 5- حلية مؤلفة من ثلاث حلقات 6- وأخيراً الصلب المائل 7- الوسادة . أما المحمول فيتألف من الساكف والافريز وعليها مربعات (متوب) ذلت نقوش تمثل جماجم الثيران وعقود أزهار متدلية من القرنين أو دروع الحرب . أما الأقنية الثلاثة فتقع فوق الأعمدة . ثم يأتي الطنف (الكورنبيش) ثم الجبهة (الفرونتون) ومثال هذا الطراز معبد هراكليس في مدينة كوري ومسرح مارسيلوس Marseliusفي روما . ويختلف الطراز الأيوني الروماني عن الإغريقي فيختلف في نسبة كما يختلف في بعض تفاصيل التاج ، ومثال هذا الطراز معبد ساتون في روما . العمارة البيزنطية يبقى الآجر المادة الأساسية للعمارة البيزنطية ، وذلك بالإضافة للحجر المشذب الملون والمشقف والدبش . وتختلف العمارة البيزنطية عن العمارة الكلاسية في أنها إذ تقوم على مبدأ الحامل والمحمول ، إلا أنها استعاضت عن كتلة المحمول بكتلة الأقواس والقباب ، وهكذا ضعفت قيمة العمود وصغر حجمه ، أما التيجان فلقد كانت تعبيراً عن الذوق الشرقي والعربي بصورة خاصة ، فهي تقوم على زخرفات تجريدية . أما القبوات فلقد كانت إما نصف إسطوانية en bereeau أو متقاطعة d, arêtes بمعنى أنها على شكل عقد مصلب ، جاء نتيجة تداخل قوسين متقاطعين . أما القباب فكانت تصنع من مواد خفيفة ، وتكون مفلطحة ذات بروز في قمتها مثل قبة اياصوفيا . وتحمل القبة على أقواس أو على نصف قباب . وللمعابد أربعة أشكال : 1- فإما أن تكون بإزيليك بسيطة ذات غطاء خشبي ومثالها في القسطنطينية كنيسة سانت ماري Sainte Maria وقد هدمت ، وفي رافينا كنيسة سان أبو للينير Saint Apollinaire 2- أو تكون ذات مخطط مركزي وأمثلتها المعموديات . 3- أو هي ذات مخطط ثماني مثل كنيسة سان فيتالي في رافينا Saint Vitaeli . 4- أما الكنائس ذات القباب فهي عبارة عن بازيليك شرقية ، إلا أن البهو الرئيسي مغطى بقبة كبيرة تقع فوق المذبح ، مثل كنيسة سانت ايرين Sainte Irene في القسطنطينية ، أو أن القبة تتمركز وسط البناء كما في كنيستي اياصوفيا – القسطنطينية واياصوفيا – سالونيك وغيرهما . وبعض الكنائس تقوم على مخطط الصليب الاغريقي . ويقع الصليب ضمن مستطيل والقبة في الوسط مؤلفة من أقواس متقاطعة ، وأمثلتها موجودة في آسيا الصغرى ، وبعضها في القسطنطينية وفي ايفيز أيام جوستينيان . عمارة الحضر في العراق اكتشف العالم الألماني قبل الحرب الأولى في منطقة الحضر التي تقع شمالي العراق (وادي الثرثار ) ، آثار مدينة عربية ترجع إلى القرن السابع للميلاد ، وهي مؤلفة من حصن يشمل معابد وبيوتاً وحمامات وقصراً ومعبداً وهو أكثر هذه الآثار وضوحاً . وتمتاز العمارة في الحضر بكونها من الحجر المصقول ولكنها ذات طابع رافدي وبارثي . 

لم اجد لتلك العماره صور 

​


----------



## amany hassan (7 أكتوبر 2008)

اشكرك اخي الكبير المهندس حسن مشهور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## amany hassan (7 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا لك يا بشمهندس وائل 
والله بجد انا مبسوطه لسرعه ردكو عليا
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## مهندس جمال الأحيمر (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*اشكرك اخي الكبير المهندس حسن مشهور وجزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## رحمون نور الهدى (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*يا رب وتلقي المعلومات الي تفيدك*

انا عندي هل الكتاب ان شاء الله يكون مفيد ليكي


----------



## وائل ايراجون (8 أكتوبر 2008)

العماره المصريه القديمه هنــــــــا
انا طلبوا منى نفس البحث


----------



## وائل ايراجون (8 أكتوبر 2008)

يا ريت لو عملتى البحث ترفعيه هنا وانا ان شاء الله لما اخلصه هرفعه هنا


----------



## amany hassan (8 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا اختي المهندسه رحمون جزاكي الله كل خير


----------



## amany hassan (8 أكتوبر 2008)

ان شاء الله لما اخلصه هرفعه علي النت وابعتلك اللينك في رساله طلبين منك نفس البحث؟ حددوا مقدار معين من الصفحات لا يقل البحث عنها ولا سابوها مفتوحه


----------



## وائل ايراجون (8 أكتوبر 2008)

العماره البابليه
حدائق بابل المعلقة احدى عجائب الدنيا السبع
فن العمارة الاشورية و فن العمارة البابلية مجلة العراق الالكترونية


----------



## وائل ايراجون (8 أكتوبر 2008)

سبوها مفتوحه


----------



## وائل ايراجون (8 أكتوبر 2008)

في البابليه ..
هذا كتاب قصه الحضاره وبه بعض المعلومات اللى ممكن تفيد فى البحث 
بس الحقى حملى الكتاب قبل ما الرابط ينتهى مفعوله

http://freedragon.frandt.net/upload/uploading/story.rar


----------



## وائل ايراجون (8 أكتوبر 2008)

هذا رابـــط اخر لكتاب بردو
http://freedragon.frandt.net/upload/...ing/hadara.zip


----------



## وائل ايراجون (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*متحف طرطوس جوهرة فن العمارة الإغريقية*

يعود بناء متحف "طرطوس" إلى القرن الثاني عشر الميلادي، حيث بني في فترة الحروب الصليبية على أساس أنه كاتدرائية لاتينية وداخل الكاتدرائية معاكس تماماً لمظهرها الخارجي، وصرامة العصور الوسطى تصبح هنا شموخاً ورشاقة..​ 



 
ينقسم الجناح الرئيسي الشديد الارتفاع إلى أربع قناطر نصف اسطوانية أما القبب النصفية لصدور الكاتدرائية الثلاث فهي مرصوفة بعناية فائقة، يدخل النور غزيراً عبر ثلاثيات نوافذ الواجهة ونوافذ المكان المخصص للكورس فتتألف الحجارة الناعمة الوردية اللون، لكن زخارفها الورقية تشتمل على عدد كبير من الأشكال: أوراق عريضة منحنية، تخريم نباتي ينفرج عن أزهار ناعمة وورود صغيرة في الوسط استبدلت أحيانا بأشكال رؤوس بشرية.​ 
كان حجاج القرن الرابع والخامس يقصدونها ليصلوا أمام أيقونة السيدة




"مريم" التي رسمها القديس "لوقا" وكانوا يتناولون القربان على مذبح "مار بطرس".​ 
وفي عام 1840 تم تحويل مبنى الكاتدرائية إلى مسجد لمدة ثمانين عاماً وبنيت المنارة أو المئذنة على القسم الشمالي الغربي منه.​ 
وبعد الاحتلال الفرنسي لسورية سُجل المبنى كمبنى أثري تابع لمديرية الآثار السورية الناشئة بعد معاهدة 1936.​ 
وفي عام 1956 تحول المبنى إلى متحف وطني تابع لمحافظة "اللاذقية وطرطوس" ومنذ أكثر من نصف قرن أصبح متحف لمحافظة "طرطوس"، وتعرض فيه بكثير




من الدقة مختارات من تحف وجدت محلياً أو من أهم مواقع الساحل السوري ابتداءً من "وادي القنديل" شمالاً حتى النهر الكبير جنوباً ومن أهم محتوياته:​ 
- تمثال للإله "بعل" إله العاصفة، عثر عليه في منطقة "القبون" شرق "القدموس" في تسعينات القرن الماضي ويعود إلى 1000 عام قبل الميلاد.​ 
- توابيت فينيقية شبيهة بالإنسان وهي توابيت ملوك وأمراء جزيرة "أرواد" التي كانت عاصمة الساحل السوري.​ 
- لوحات فسيفساء تمثل آلهة الطبيعة: البحر والنهر والرعي




وقد عثر عليها في موقع "جلليني" على النهر الكبير الشمالي وتعود للقرن الأول الميلادي.​ 
- خزائن آثار "أوغاريت": أهمها ثلاثة نصوص مسمارية مكتوبة باللغة الأكادية.​ 
- خزائن آثار "عمريت" وهي تماثيل نذرية وقطع أثرية تعود للفترة القرن 6-1 قبل الميلاد.​ 
- خزائن آثار" كزل" التي تقع على بعد 22كم جنوب شرق "طرطوس" وفيها آثار متنوعة من الفترة /6-1 قبل الميلاد\.​ 
- لوحة فريسك مرسومة على القماش والكلس تمثل دخول "السيد المسيح" إلى المعبد وقد عثر عليها في قلعة "الحصن" وتعود للقرن الثاني الميلادي.​ 
..........
وجـــــــــــارى البحث تانى​


----------



## وائل ايراجون (9 أكتوبر 2008)

صور لتأثر العماره الاغريقيه بـــــ

1-[URL="http://www.almuhands.org/forum/imgcache2008/109655.almuhands.org"]

[/URL]

--قلعة مسينا-- من أجمل ما عثر علية بوابة السباع وهنا يتضح الأثر الفكري لحضارة بلاد الرافدين والفكر الأسطوري حيال تلك الحيوانات وأنها تحمي بوابة المدينة او تثير هيبة في نفس كل زائر على الرغم من الاستقرار السياسي ويبدو انه لم يكن هناك ما يخشاه أهل المدينة وإنهم كانوا يعيشون في سلام مع جيرانهم


[URL="http://www.almuhands.org/forum/imgcache2008/109656.almuhands.org"]

[/URL]

يوضح اثر الحضارة الفرعونية -الدولة الحديثة للفراعنة


[URL="http://www.almuhands.org/forum/imgcache2008/109657.almuhands.org"]

[/URL]

قناع من مقابر مسينا 
يوضح اثر الحضارة الفرعونية -الدولة الحديثة للفراعنة


[URL="http://www.almuhands.org/forum/imgcache2008/109658.almuhands.org"]

[/URL]

قصر مينوس-كريت
يوضح اثر الحضارة الفرعونية -الدولة الوسطي



[URL="http://www.almuhands.org/forum/imgcache2008/109659.almuhands.org"]

[/URL]
قصر مينوس-كريت
يوضح اقدم حل هندسي معماري لتصريف المياة في المناطق الجبلية



[URL="http://www.almuhands.org/forum/imgcache2008/109660.almuhands.org"]

[/URL]


(اوكسيرا)اقدم تمثال يعود لجزيرة كريت
يتضح اثر الحضارة الفرعونية


----------



## amany hassan (9 أكتوبر 2008)

علي فكره اول ما دخلت النهارده الصبح كان اللينك مش شغال
شكرا علي اهتمامك بالموضوع


----------



## amany hassan (9 أكتوبر 2008)

كل اللينكات مش بتفتح معايا؟؟


----------



## amany hassan (9 أكتوبر 2008)

ازاي الاقي اللي انا عايزاه وانا ببحث علي النت؟؟؟


----------



## سـليمان (10 أكتوبر 2008)

ما قصرو الشباب


----------



## وائل ايراجون (10 أكتوبر 2008)

amany Hassan قال:


> كل اللينكات مش بتفتح معايا؟؟


 
اللينكات شغــــاله
انا جربتها

اللينكات مش لينكات مواقع
دى لينكات تحميل للكتاب

يعنى بمجرد انك بتضغطى على اللينك
بيظهرلك حاجتين
1/ صفحة بيضه مفهاش حاجه ودى مش هنحتاجها فى شئ
2/ مربع لتحميل الكتاب <=== وده اللى احنا محتاجينه
​


----------



## amany hassan (10 أكتوبر 2008)

المربع الحواري لتحميل الكتاب بعد ما ادوس عليه بامر الحفظ بيقولي 
cant find server 
مش عارفه بس جربت انزل حاجات تانيه نزلت 
علي العموم هجرب تاني


----------



## دموووع (10 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## وائل ايراجون (10 أكتوبر 2008)

لو مش شغـــــــاله 
انا ممكن ادورلك على روابط تانيه
بس هتاخد منى وقت شويه


----------



## وائل ايراجون (10 أكتوبر 2008)

العفــــــــو 
دمــــوووع...


----------



## amany hassan (14 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا واسفه اني مش بساهم باي حاجه معاك ان شاء الله هساهم باي حاجه قريبا


----------



## Malket Zamany (28 فبراير 2013)

ايه يا بشمهندسين اي الاخبار يعني اول ما قريت الكومنتس بتاعتكم قولت هلاقي البحث ومش لقيت حاجه


----------

